# strep = croupy cough?



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

We have all had a really bad cough for the last few weeks. Mine turned into bronchitis and I'm on abx for it now. My 5y was just dx with strep on Friday.







She is now taking the abx for it, but her cough sounds like croup. The classic seal bark. Could this be from the strep, or does she have croup? UGH! I'm ready for winter to be over.


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

I haven't heard of strep causing a cough, but the antibiotics can lower her vit C levels which can lead to a cough. So I would start sodium ascorbate straight away.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

Thanks. We are all taking Vit C right now and hoping it works. How many mg should be taking of C? We all had this cough before she got strep, but this is the first time I have heard the seal-bark sound with her.


----------



## mamatowill (Aug 23, 2004)

I don't know if this will help but a year ago my son had pneumonia. Exactly one week later we were at the hospital because of croup. I asked the dr how he could have croup and pneumonia and the dr said that the pneumonia lowered his resistance and the croup virus took advantage. She did not seem surprised. It could be that the strep lowered her resistance to the croup. I am not a dr though and others might have a better idea.


----------



## lindberg99 (Apr 23, 2003)

I agree with the PP, croup is caused by a virus. So in addition to strep, your DD must have a virus. Poor girl, I hope she feels better soon!! Has she had croup before?

Dr. Sears has a great page on croup. http://askdrsears.com/html/8/t084200.asp


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

Thanks for the advice.







3 of the 4 family members have a bad cough right now. I was dx with bronchitis and have responded to the antibiotics. I hate taking them but with my asthma, I don't mess around with chest infections. I wonder if I had croup and she caught it?

I just found out today that she has not been taking her strep abx! She has chewable tablets. I found one on the floor this morning after she was supposed to have taken it. THen she confessed to hiding more. She showed me four more hidden under the bath mat. I was mad but laughing inside.

Abi just started K and has brought home all kinds of things. She had pinkeye the week before Thankgiving, then the cough that started with a low fever. Now strep. Lovely.


----------



## chevy974 (Jan 6, 2002)

My dd has a nasty cough as well been fighting it for about 2 1/2 weeks finally took to Dr after everything I was giving just wasnt working. I dont know what is up with this cough it just doesnt want to leave

amy


----------



## Meiri (Aug 31, 2002)

It's entirely possible to have more than one virus at a time.

DD tested negative the other week for strep, but ended up with a croupy cough.

I think it's croup that Mom told me causes laryngitis in adults. Kids cough like seals, we don't talk. _Are we having fun yet?_

I hear you on the not messing around with chest infections. I'm in the same boat.


----------

